

0x0000007e - divsain
http://0x0000007e.org/
The stop 0x0000007e error comes to the fore due to a problem with your computer registry. Don’t fix this error manually; instead, download an effective tool from 0x0000007e.org &#38; detect and repair this error quickly. Also, prevent it from occurring.
======
beobab
I can't tell if this is serious or not. My joke filter appears to be broken.
:S

